# An awesome nail polish blog!!!



## dentaldee (Feb 1, 2008)

check out this site!!!!! she has tons of great pictures sampling lots of polishes....she gives great descriptions and her opinion about each polish.....like if it was streaky or goopy. if you go to the "labels" drop down menu there are tons of pages to choose from.





Lovin' this site!!!!!!


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 1, 2008)

This is a great site! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 1, 2008)

Dammit Dee! Don't start creating lemmings!


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 1, 2008)

I know..........I've already started a list....eek!!!


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 1, 2008)

Does anyone know where they sell china glaze, I've never seen them before, besides online. Cost? I found them online, but I don't how much they run.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 1, 2008)

I have found china glaze hit and miss in nail salons....I love it.

online you can get it for $3.48 or something like that.....super cheap price!!! the shipping is very reasonable too.............. 8ty8beauty.com ...........Aquilah has a thread about it.......they sell OPI cheap too.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have found china glaze hit and miss in nail salons....I love it.online you can get it for $3.48 or something like that.....super cheap price!!! the shipping is very reasonable too.............. 8ty8beauty.com ...........Aquilah has a thread about it.......they sell OPI cheap too.

head2toebeauty.com or 8ty8beauty.com


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 1, 2008)

ok I found another great nail site .....you need sign up to see but it's worth it.

http://nailgal.com/index.php


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks !!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks!!! I need to make room in my bookmarks!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for posting!!!


----------



## chocobon (Feb 3, 2008)

That's great! Thnx for posting!


----------



## Lauren (Feb 3, 2008)

I found this a few weeks ago, got it bookmarked!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome site!! Thanks


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice site. I looked at a few pages so much to see.


----------

